# Apogee Folding Utility Trailer?



## CalgaryPT (Aug 14, 2021)

Does anyone know anything about these trailers or the company? I haven't pulled a trailer in years, but anticipate having to do a bunch of moves in the next few years. I am also am downsizing my truck this week and it got me thinking about the age-old problem of always wanting a trailer, but not having storage for one in my backyard (which has no lane). I know they are a Canadian company, but that's about all I know. I saw one once and it was pretty cool; they fold up so you can roll them through a gate. Might take a trip out to High River to have a look 

There's a wheel kit (or you can design your own) that allows you to move the trailer sideways through gates and the like.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 14, 2021)

Downsizing....Moves....????


----------



## architect (Aug 14, 2021)

If you are close to a Uhaul then their motrocycle tralier for $15 a day (24 hours). It's basically just like a regular open trailer but with a slot for a wheel like a choke. If you're only in need a couple times a year then it may be the most economical.






Edit: Nice things about these is that they are low to the ground and makes rolling things up and down the ramp (or just carrying) very easy.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 14, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Downsizing....Moves....????


Have some family member moves I anticipate soon. Plus, my F250 is too big for me now. I am going to a F150 with a 5.5 box instead.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 14, 2021)

architect said:


> If you are close to a Uhaul then their motrocycle tralier for $15 a day (24 hours). It's basically just like a regular open trailer but just with a slot for a wheel like a choke. If you're only in need a couple times a year then it may be the most economic.


Or for 1000 bucks even costco has one...

https://www.costco.ca/freedom-4-ft....ed-utility-trailer-kit.product.100529532.html


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 14, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> Or for 1000 bucks even costco has one...
> 
> https://www.costco.ca/freedom-4-ft.-x-8-ft.-single-axle,-3-in-1-folding-galvanized-utility-trailer-kit.product.100529532.html




Hmmmm....... 

load capacity 780.2 lb. (1,720 lb.)
Which one is it???????


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 14, 2021)

architect said:


> If you are close to a Uhaul then their motrocycle tralier for $15 a day (24 hours). It's basically just like a regular open trailer but with a slot for a wheel like a choke. If you're only in need a couple times a year then it may be the most economical.
> 
> View attachment 16596
> 
> Edit: Nice things about these is that they are low to the ground and makes rolling things up and down the ramp (or just carrying) very easy.


Yup. We lived next to a UHaul lot once. It truly was "an adventure in moving." Can't count the number of them that broke down in front of our house before the adventure even started. I recall thinking, "Wow, those easy-load ramps sure do come in handy so you can push your stuff out it easily and down the road 50 feet onto another trailer they claim is reliable this time. Never, ever, again.


----------



## architect (Aug 14, 2021)

I've used them many, many times for motorcycles and odd moving stuff. I take them on the road for hours across Ontario to different race tracks and never had issues. I am probably just fortunate and the Uhaul nearby just took care of them.


----------



## YotaBota (Aug 14, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> my F250 is too big for me now. I am going to a F150


The new Lightning?
https://www.ford.com/trucks/f150/f150-lightning/2022/


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 14, 2021)

I know others who swear by them too, so no worries.


YotaBota said:


> The new Lightning?
> https://www.ford.com/trucks/f150/f150-lightning/2022/


Nope. I don't want to be an early adopter. If I live long enough, my next truck will be though. I'm moving from the 6.2L V8 to the smallest engine they make—the 2.7L Ecoboost with the auto stop/start. Should be a massive savings in gas. My son has the 2.7 and it's a pretty nice downsize. It can still tow 8800 lbs.


----------



## Johnwa (Aug 14, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Hmmmm.......
> 
> load capacity 780.2 lb. (1,720 lb.)
> Which one is it???????


Further down it’s listed as 780.2kg.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 14, 2021)

architect said:


> I've used them many, many times for motorcycles and odd moving stuff. I take them on the road for hours across Ontario to different race tracks and never had issues. I am probably just fortunate and the Uhaul nearby just took care of them.


I know many people swear by them. For me it's just a once bitten-twice shy scenario. But I am still weighing my options WRT to snow removal as I have 26 clients (all elderly) I do snow angel work for...and even with the lower deck on the F15O, a trailer would be nice.

It took a toll on my ego already to admit I can't lift machines and other stuff into my truck as well as I used to. So I am having an adult conversation with my ego about doing any more winter seasons of volunteer work. Hence the option of buying a folding trailer.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 14, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> It took a toll on my ego already to admit I can't lift machines and other stuff into my truck as well as I used to. So I am having an adult conversation with my ego about doing more any winter seasons of volunteer work. Hence the option of buying a folding trailer.



You lift your gas snow blowers into the truck


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 14, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> You lift your snow blowers into the truck


The single stage yes. Not the big two stage...it's 300 lbs.


----------



## PeterT (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm trailer illiterate but one guy I knew had a system that looked kind of like these for lugging things in/out of the pickup. I don't recall the winch stuff but I remember it plugged into the hitch box socket thingy.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 14, 2021)

Certainly cool. On an earlier F250 I built a bed box crane with electric winch. It worked, but was a hassle. I've seen other arrangements as well, but unless you want to leave the thing on all the time, you've got almost the same footprint issue as storing a folding trailer. Plus, you are burning gas carrying extra weight.


----------



## Janger (Aug 15, 2021)

How much is the apogee ?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 15, 2021)

The 4x8 is $3911. Canadian Tire also has a kit ( https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/detail-k2-folding-trailer-kit-4-ft-x-8-ft-3999567p.html ) but neither the Cosco nor the Canadian Tire have sidewalls.

None have brakes, although I think the Apogee has an option for surge brakes. You could always put electric on yourself. I know the ones you rent from Home Depot have surge.

The Apogee looks pretty solid compared to the others.


----------



## DPittman (Aug 15, 2021)

That folding apogee trailer looks pretty darn nice.  $3900 seems like alot but if the convenience of folding is necessary for you it definitely adds to the price.  I love the no paint and aluminum construction.  Steel trailers rust and look like hell after a few years.  The Apogee should look really good year after year and hold its resale value pretty good.  I think every fellow should have a trailer or two.  They are fun to build also.


----------

